# Early_printk?

## RayDude

Maybe I'm confused, but I really don't want EARLY_PRINTK enabled, but I can't turn it off in gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5.

The long trail of info at bootup is really dull compared to the wizbang of natural_gentoo and I want the info off. It feels like EARLY_PRINTK needs to be disabled, but make menuconfig will not let me disable, as if it were required for something.

But I can't find anything that enables it or depends on it.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Brian

----------

## geki

I found it in

 *Quote:*   

> ./arch/x86/Kconfig.debug:33:config EARLY_PRINTK

 menu: "kernel hacking"

defaults to yes -- silly wrt what the comment tells you  :Surprised: 

shows up only if you build an EMBEDDED system -- wtf?!

the default config to edit

 *Quote:*   

> ./arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig:2095:CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y
> 
> ./arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig:2064:CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

 

found by command: die@ana:/usr/src/linux $ find -type f -exec grep -Hn EARLY_PRINTK {} +

----------

## RayDude

 *geki wrote:*   

> I found it in
> 
>  *Quote:*   ./arch/x86/Kconfig.debug:33:config EARLY_PRINTK menu: "kernel hacking"
> 
> defaults to yes -- silly wrt what the comment tells you 
> ...

 

Thanks. I found it there too. But if I change it to "n" and re-run make menuconfig, it turns it back on.

Something is requiring it, but I don't know what. I even looked for depends and config, but that didn't show anything requiring it, except MIPS stuff.

Any ideas?

Brian

----------

## geki

I set default to n in arch/x86/Kconfig.debug and it is disabled then. (x86_64 arch here)

----------

## RayDude

Thanks much! That did it!

Now to see if the boot is prettier.

----------

## RayDude

It worked, but there's still reams of info coming from the kernel at boot time.

Oh well.

----------

## poly_poly-man

EMBEDDED doesn't actually make an embedded system - it just lets you toggle switches that should only be necessary to change for embedded systems. So, set that to yes, then go into the submenu and toggle early printk,

----------

## danvari

hm, if i activate EMBEDDED in the kernel (although it is not recommended as said in the help), i can set EARLY_PRINTK to off. so is it recommended to turn EMBEDDED on?

----------

## widremann

Dude, just append "quiet" to your kernel boot parameters.

----------

